# Koke and flourocarbon



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

When you "Kokenuts" fish do you use a reel spooled with fluorocarbon or do any of you use a reel spooled with braided line and just use a fluorocarbon leader? And if so do you just use the leader from the dodger to the "hook" or do you run some in front of the dodger too?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Don't use braid period. There's no stretch in it and it just rips the hook right through the fish's mouth, even if you have a mono leader behind the dodger, there's not enough stretch in that to make a difference.

I used 12-15 pound P-line in the Fluroclear variety. It's mono line that's coated in Flurocarbon but not pure Flurocarbon. Easier to tie the knots in it, still has the stretch, but it is a little more visible in the water. Hundreds of kokanee this year haven't seemed to mind.

Getting braid in the mix is just a bad idea, IMO. Been there, tried that, caught less. Not worth it, especially when a new spool of 300 yards of 12 or 15 pound Fluroclear P-line is $10.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Dodger said:


> Don't use braid period. There's no stretch in it and it just rips the hook right through the fish's mouth, even if you have a mono leader behind the dodger, there's not enough stretch in that to make a difference.
> 
> I used 12-15 pound P-line in the Fluroclear variety. It's mono line that's coated in Flurocarbon but not pure Flurocarbon. Easier to tie the knots in it, still has the stretch, but it is a little more visible in the water. Hundreds of kokanee this year haven't seemed to mind.
> 
> Getting braid in the mix is just a bad idea, IMO. Been there, tried that, caught less. Not worth it, especially when a new spool of 300 yards of 12 or 15 pound Fluroclear P-line is $10.


+1 to all that, good info.

I spent a couple hours Sunday retying all my koke gear with new leaders and hooks.

-DallanC


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

DallanC said:


> +1 to all that, good info.
> 
> I spent a couple hours Sunday retying all my koke gear with new leaders and hooks.
> 
> -DallanC


You ever tried those pink gamakatsu octopus hooks they sell at sportsman's? Those things are obnoxiously sharp. Kokanee like them a lot, and then don't like them at all. :mrgreen:

In fact, you can just pull those pink hooks around with nothing else on them and still catch kokanee. No dodger, no squid, no maggot, no nothing. Just the bare hooks. It works.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

+1 with Dodger...when you are whiping around a lure designed for kokes, seeing the leader is nothing compare to having the right set up to land the fish.


----------

